# Petzl Tikka 2 headlamp review



## carrot (Apr 7, 2011)

Since the weather is getting nice and I have several backpacking and camping trips planned soon I started thinking about ways to lighten my pack load and also satisfy the gear itch. I had some money from my REI dividend so I settled on picking up an inexpensive headlamp from Petzl, the $30 Petzl Tikka 2.

Let me start off by saying I've never had a Petzl headlamp before and had fairly low expectations based on my brief experience with one in-store. What did sell me on this headlamp was the extremely long battery life (mfr claimed 120 hours), the low weight (81g) and the excellent build quality.

I'd also like to note that Petzl has enjoyed an excellent reputation for reliability in their products based on my research online, which contributed to my reasoning for this purchase.

The Petzl Tikka 2 has quickly become my favorite headlamp for around-the-house use while I've been testing it and I have even been charmed into slipping it into my pocket from time to time when going out.

*Build Quality and Functional Design*
The Tikka 2 is built on the same chassis as Petzl's other consumer-grade headlamps. The exterior is high quality plastic and aesthetically pleasing. The lens is shielded from damage by a ridge molded into the body of the headlamp. I noticed that unlike almost all headlamps I've owned in the past, nobody complained about getting glare in their eyes while I was talking to them. This is an excellent feature and especially convenient if you hike in packs. Unfortunately, the translucent body of the headlamp may be visible to the wearer, but can be mitigated by wearing the headlamp a little higher on your forehead.

It is comfortable to wear for long periods of time, with an easy to adjust elastic strap and a curved plastic plate that sits on your forehead. The switch is covered in fairly thick rubber and has a very robust clicking action indicative of a reliable electronic clicky. It is easy to activate one-handed while on your head (you must pinch the headlamp between your thumb and forefinger) and I have not had issues with accidental activation. It is possible to tilt the Tikka 2 a fairly comfortable range: low enough to watch your feet or read something close up and high enough for navigating in the dark. Those of you who like to wear a headlamp loosly around your neck will be disappointed here as the Tikka 2's highest tilt will end up lighting up your chest instead. The tilting mechanism has a nice ratchet sound and looks designed to last. 

The battery door and hinge seem very robust and the latch is easy enough to open to replace the batteries, although I suspect I will be replacing the batteries very infrequently in this headlamp despite frequent use. When I first got the headlamp I accidentally opened the battery door several times while adjusting the tilt but now that the headlamp has been nicely worn in I have not had that happen since. The Tikka 2, like all of the Petzl 2 series headlamps, supports the use of the programmable CORE Li-ion battery system, which I plan to test in the near future. The CORE can be programmed to set its output curve and also is suitable to shut up the 3xAAA detractors. 

I also took the opportunity to test the IPX4 water resistance rating on the Petzl Tikka 2 and came away very impressed. Despite appearing to be completely unsealed the electronics and lens never fogged up or got dampened in various tests, including submersing the headlamp in water or in heavy rain simulations. I believe the electronics and LEDs are housed inside a waterproof compartment. The batteries and inside of the exterior housing did get wet during testing, but the headlamp never ceased to work perfectly, and the stainless steel contacts show no sign of oxidation. No special care was taken to dry the headlamp after multiple rounds of water intrusion testing over the course of a week. The headlamp was simply left on my desk after being immersed, similar to the way you might chuck it into a compartment of your pack after hiking in the rain. The battery compartment hinge acts as a drainage hole and the headlamp was bone dry inside after a few hours. A friend of mine took his Petzl Tikka+ (the previous generation of Tikka 2) swimming with no ill effect. 

The Petzl Tikka 2 has a simple, easy to use interface. Click the headlamp to turn it on at max brightness, click a second time to switch to economy mode, and click a third time for beacon mode, which blinks somewhere around 120 flashes a minute. If you wait for about two seconds, clicking from any mode turns the headlamp off. If you press and hold the button from off, the headlamp will light as long as you hold the button for momentary activation. 

*Light Output and Runtime*
Petzl rates the Tikka 2 to have 40 lumens of output and 90 to 120 hours of runtime depending on which mode you run. From personal experience I believe the output measurement to be accurate. I also find 40 lumens of output to be sufficient for trail blazing and in my brief testing stomping around in MilkySpit's quarry I found the Petzl Tikka 2 to provide adequate lighting on economy mode as well. 

Economy mode uses PWM which I was surprised to note was not an issue for me in real-world usage. I am fairly sensitive to PWM and I typically am bothered by PWM at or below 100Hz. I did not have problems using the headlamp for extended periods of time in economy mode. Originally, the usage of PWM for economy mode caused me to pass over the Petzl line in the first place, but after my experience I can say I think Petzl knows what they're doing. 

I used the Petzl Tikka 2 for a total of 5 hours so far and detect no discernible drop in brightness. So far I have no reason to suspect Petzl's runtime rating of being overrated. 

I will note, however, that the Petzl Tikka 2 does not have any regulation circuitry, which may be a turn-off to some. However, I think for a headlamp which is often run for many hours at a time, compared to a handheld light which is run for usually much shorter periods of time, that regulation is not strictly necessary and perhaps lacking it is preferable since the headlamp will not surprise you by starting to dim at an alarming pace. For a long distance hiker or traveler this setup may be ideal since you may be days or even weeks away from being able to resupply your batteries. Such a person may choose to carry an ultralight backup light (like a Photon or Arc-AAA) but may decline to carry spare batteries out of weight consideration. The unregulated headlamp will give better warning of low batteries and run longer as well. The Petzl CORE battery pack, as alluded to earlier, adds customizable regulation to this light and others in its family.

The beam is very smooth and free of artifacts. I really like multiple 5mm setups for a floody light since they provide enough throw to see ahead on the trail (especially those difficult-to-find trail markers) but are diffuse enough to be comfortable for reading and close up work. For this, I consider the Petzl Tikka 2 to be excellent for a wide variety of tasks and perhaps preferable to its close cousin the Tikka 2 Plus which uses a single power LED.

*Conclusions*
The Petzl Tikka 2 is an excellent, affordable headlamp that puts together a solid feature set: good build quality, good output, good runtime, and good price. Those looking for a reliable and inexpensive headlamp would be hard pressed to find a better option than this. I plan to one or two more as loaners, as well as exploring other models in the Petzl lineup in the future. I will continue using the Tikka 2 for my adventures and hopefully provide a long-term opinion in the future.

Highly recommended.

_Pictures to follow, maybe._


----------



## brighthead (May 7, 2011)

Very nice write-up. I've never bought their plain Tikka models but they seem OK. I just wish the water resistance was better (don't like the idea of the batteries getting wet).


----------



## redheelerdog (May 8, 2011)

Carrot, 

Thanks a ton for the great review, I am planning a hunting trip this coming fall with my son and was looking at the Tikka 2 as a primary head lamp for around camp, in the canvas wall tent (12X14) we have a dual mantle coleman lantern but still need head lamps to do various low light tasks.

I am going to get me a couple of these. 

hehe, kind of ironic, we are hunting with TIKKA brand rifles... 

-redheelerdog

Montana


----------



## carrot (May 9, 2011)

I have been very impressed with the Tikka 2 so far, pretty much using it every day since I got it, so about a month now. I have continued immersion testing in my sink for 30 minutes and it has not gotten any water in the electronics or lens. It is also lighter than its closest competitor, the PT Quad, which I am testing next. The batteries have gotten somewhat dimmer but I only realized it after swapping fresh batteries in to compare.


----------



## gcbryan (May 22, 2011)

LED's work when wet so that's not the test for being waterproof but if the lens isn't foggy or getting wet that is a good test.

Regarding using the unit around the neck. Can you wear it upside down and have it direct the beam ahead instead of on the chest? That works on my headlamp (Storm).

Is the button easy to locate by touch and do you ever trigger the strobe by accident?

Thanks.

Petzl needs more distinct model names ...Tikka 2, Tikka 2 plus, Tikka XP 2...


----------



## carrot (May 22, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> LED's work when wet so that's not the test for being waterproof but if the lens isn't foggy or getting wet that is a good test.


The lens does not get foggy or wet inside. I have detected NO water inside the electronics or optics compartment of my Petzl even when subjecting it to short term immersion or heavy rain simulation. 


gcbryan said:


> Is the button easy to locate by touch and do you ever trigger the strobe by accident?


Yes. It is rubberized and in the center of the top. Very difficult to miss. The strobe is more like a locator beacon with a slow blink. Since the UI is: Off -> High -> Economy -> Beacon -> Off it is difficult to accidentally activate. If you wait a few seconds before clicking the button when the light is on it turns off immediately, no cycling required. You can also hold the button when the light is off for momentary mode. The one biggest "problem" with the Tikka 2 is that its "Economy" mode is not low enough. On the 2 Plus and 2 XP it has a red mode which would alleviate the problem of not having a low mode. I have placed an order for the Tikka 2 XP + CORE so I will be testing that one soon.

I do not have the Petzl on hand right now so I will address your other question later.


----------



## Beast (May 25, 2011)

Great post!

Placed an order for one of these yesterday from Amazon for $26 shipped (storm gray). I plan on using it in my garage to light up under the hood and wheel wells. I hate those darn hook lights with the cords. :thumbsdow They never light up the parts you want to look at.


----------



## ringzero (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for writing up a nice review carrot, and for pointing out a lower priced headlamp that I'd overlooked.

I've always liked Petzl equipment because it seems like they put a little more thought into their product designs than some of their competitors.

Petzl stuff is usually well made and a bit above the competition in terms of durability, IMO.

Don't own any Petzl headlamps, but have tried out various models over the years and have been impressed. Was able to try out old model Tikka XPs outdoors on several occasions and really liked them - great little all around headlamp. The only reason that I never bought one was because of the higher price.

Anyway, I have a question about the Tikka 2. Can you estimate the output on economy mode? Is it too bright to read a book without causing eye strain?

Lack of a decent low mode seems to be the only weakness of the Tikka 2.

.


----------



## carrot (May 31, 2011)

ringzero said:


> I've always liked Petzl equipment because it seems like they put a little more thought into their product designs than some of their competitors.
> 
> Petzl stuff is usually well made and a bit above the competition in terms of durability, IMO.


I agree completely. I often prefer my Petzl Tikka 2 over the PT Quad and EOS that I own, despite both of them being technically better in several ways. It's smaller, lighter, and I often reach for it first. 

Since I am so happy with my Tikka 2 I decided to go ahead and order a Petzl Tikka 2 CORE XP -- the top of the line Tikka 2 model using a premium bin Seoul P4 with a flip-up diffuser and a red LED mode. The CORE adds the new reprogrammable Li-ion battery technology that Petzl developed, and I am looking forward to testing it next. It's looking more and more like Petzl will have a place in my pack for extended trips and backcountry adventures.



ringzero said:


> Anyway, I have a question about the Tikka 2. Can you estimate the output on economy mode? Is it too bright to read a book without causing eye strain?
> 
> Lack of a decent low mode seems to be the only weakness of the Tikka 2.


 
Output on economy mode appears to be 50% of full output. Since the headlamp is unregulated, output is not constant. On fresh batteries, economy mode is a bit bright but not terribly uncomfortable for reading. The lower output Tikkina 2 might be a better choice ($20) for reading.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Carrot,

I agree that Petzl seems to be a higher quality than some of the other makers. I'll be interested to see if the clear panel along the bottom creates glare that bothers you when you are doing your testing.

Regarding the programmable battery technology...what is that exactly?


----------



## carrot (Jun 1, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Hey Carrot,
> 
> I agree that Petzl seems to be a higher quality than some of the other makers. I'll be interested to see if the clear panel along the bottom creates glare that bothers you when you are doing your testing.
> 
> Regarding the programmable battery technology...what is that exactly?


 I do get a little glare but it is not because the light is shining in my eyes so much as just being able to see the clear body of the headlamp. It is a little annoying, but not overtly so.

The programmable battery technology lets you customize the runtime and regulation of your Petzl headlamp. http://www.petzl.com/en/outdoor/headlamps/core-rechargeable-battery 

Watch the first video. The "good part" starts at 2:00.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 1, 2011)

carrot said:


> Since I am so happy with my Tikka 2 I decided to go ahead and order a Petzl Tikka 2 CORE XP -- the top of the line Tikka 2 model using a premium bin Seoul P4 with a flip-up diffuser and a red LED mode. The CORE adds the new reprogrammable Li-ion battery technology that Petzl developed, and I am looking forward to testing it next. It's looking more and more like Petzl will have a place in my pack for extended trips and backcountry adventures.





Great news, carrot. Look forward to your review of the Petzl Tikka 2 CORE XP.

Is that CORE module interchangable between different models, or is it bound to a certain model headlamp?




carrot said:


> Output on economy mode appears to be 50% of full output. Since the headlamp is unregulated, output is not constant. On fresh batteries, economy mode is a bit bright but not terribly uncomfortable for reading. The lower output Tikkina 2 might be a better choice ($20) for reading.




Thanks, carrot.

I'll read up on the Tikkina 2 - at only 20 bucks for a Petzl quality headlamp, it's looking pretty good.

Seems like that for any headlamp that I consider, there is always one small, niggling imperfection that prevents it from being a 'perfect' headlamp.

Like lack of true low mode in the case of the Tikka 2...

.


----------



## carrot (Jun 2, 2011)

ringzero said:


> Great news, carrot. Look forward to your review of the Petzl Tikka 2 CORE XP.
> 
> Is that CORE module interchangable between different models, or is it bound to a certain model headlamp?
> .


 
So far I have just been playing around with the Tikka CORE XP2 and I am digging it. The red mode certainly makes up for the lack of low white and I am really psyched to be able to reprogram my headlamp. 

The CORE battery is sold individually as well as in a kit and will work with any of the Petzl "2" series headlamps, including the Tikkina 2 all the way up to the most expensive Tikka, the Tikka XP2. I am not feeling super confident about the battery's water resistance but it is rated to IPX4 like the headlamp itself and the rubber cover does appear to protect all 4 holes (3 vent holes and one charge port). 

For me the Petzls are very near to ideal for me for many reasons: they are lightweight, relatively cheap (so I don't have yet another super expensive device to worry about losing), run for a very long time, and are reliable. I don't mind the lack of a low low although such a feature is always appreciated. What I really like about Petzl is the excellent build quality and excellent attentions to detail: for instance, the XP2 even has a built-in whistle on the headband, a welcome feature that adds negligible weight and appreciable utility.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 2, 2011)

carrot said:


> The CORE battery is sold individually as well as in a kit and will work with any of the Petzl "2" series headlamps, including the Tikkina 2 all the way up to the most expensive Tikka, the Tikka XP2. I am not feeling super confident about the battery's water resistance but it is rated to IPX4 like the headlamp itself and the rubber cover does appear to protect all 4 holes (3 vent holes and one charge port).





So, Petzl is offering a whole line of headlamp models that can run on the same rechargeable, programmable battery module. You might buy several different models, but you'd need to buy only one CORE for all of them.

Not only that, all of those models will also run off normal cells as needed.

Very impressive - this alone puts Petzl ahead of the competition.




carrot said:


> I don't mind the lack of a low low although such a feature is always appreciated.




That's the one thing I think Petzl screwed up.

Why even differentiate the Tikka 2 and Tikkina into two separate models?

The Tikkina has no real weight or size advantage over the Tikka 2.

If they had just added one more level to the Tikka 2, giving a high of 40 L, medium of 20 L, and low of 10 L, then it would have duplicated the functionality of the Tikkina completely. (Actually, I'd prefer a low of around 5 L on both models, but that's neither here nor there.)

Also, I hate that they dropped the momentary "boost mode" from the new Tikka XP. I think that was one of old XP's best features.

It added little weight, although it did require an extra switch. But, that extra oomph could come in handy when looking for trailmarkers, route finding over rough terrain, etc. Often a bit of extra throw for just a few moments will do the trick for finding your way.

.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 2, 2011)

I think the boost was a good feature as well. My headlamp uses ramping to change levels and if it started on low instead of high it would in effect function very similarly to boost. As it is, it starts in high so I generally ramp it down a bit. If I needed a "boost" I'd have to ramp all the way to low and then back up to high.

If it started out in low mode and I adjusted it up a bit for the hike if I suddenly needed a boost just hitting the ramp button would do just that.

As I've mentioned before it just doesn't seem like headlamps are adequately field tested before release.


----------



## tedh (Jun 3, 2011)

I think they have the tikkina and the tikka just to hit different price points in the market. The lights aren't that different, you're right. 

I think those lumen ratings are for fresh batteries. Once the batteries lose a little juice the lumens seem to drop dramatically. I suspect a 5 lumen setting on partially used batteries would be barely noticeable to many typical users. 

Ted


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 3, 2011)

tedh said:


> I think they have the tikkina and the tikka just to hit different price points in the market. The lights aren't that different, you're right.
> 
> I think those lumen ratings are for fresh batteries. Once the batteries lose a little juice the lumens seem to drop dramatically. I suspect a 5 lumen setting on partially used batteries would be barely noticeable to many typical users.
> 
> Ted



The main difference is that the Takkina line doesn't use "high output" (Cree) emitters but rather 4 5mm LEDs so it's all flood and probably not as efficiency battery-wise.

The Takka uses a "high output" emitter and thus has a throwy beam plus diffuser.


----------



## tedh (Jun 4, 2011)

All these names are driving me wakka - or maybe wikka. But I don't think that's quite right. The Tikkina 2 uses two 5mm LEDs, the Tikka 2 uses four of them. You don't get the "high-output" goodies until the Tikka Plus 2 or the Tikka XP 2. So, the LED difference between the Tikka 2 and the Tikkina 2 is two 5mm LEDs - and ten bucks at REI. Perhaps Petzl figures if a consumer balks at $30 for the Tikka 2, maybe they'll drop $20 for the Tikkina 2. 

Ted


----------



## carrot (Jun 4, 2011)

The Tikkina lets consumers get a Petzl quality headlamp at minimal cost. Where I work, which happens to be a vendor of Petzl, I have only ever seen customers buy the Tikkina for their kids and the Tikka 2 / Tikka 2 Plus for themselves. 

A clarification: only the Tikka XP 2 has the diffuser. If you want throw you buy the Plus, if you want flood you buy the regular, and if you want both you buy the XP. The regular Tikka 2 is wonderful for general use in my opinion and the XP 2 so far, while nice has been overkill for me: the plain Tikka 2 serves me just fine. Differentiation is better than before (with the original lineup), where the Tikkina had 2 LEDs, the Tikka had 3, and the Tikka+ had 4.


----------



## ringzero (Jun 4, 2011)

carrot said:


> The Tikkina lets consumers get a Petzl quality headlamp at minimal cost. Where I work, which happens to be a vendor of Petzl, I have only ever seen customers buy the Tikkina for their kids and the Tikka 2 / Tikka 2 Plus for themselves.




Of course you're right, because Petzl remains in business by selling products, not by catering to the whims of finicky flashaholics.

Demands of the marketplace must trump the functional purity and design elegance of any given model.

I'll probably end up getting a Tikka 2 and Tikka XP2 (or whatever they call it now) and probably a CORE module depending on what kind of reviews it gets on CPF.

One place I think Petzl has fallen down, from a marketing standpoint, is the naming of their models, which can be rather bewildering.

Kind of difficult to keep straight in my mind all of the various permutations of Tikka, Tikkina, 2, +, and XP and what they actually mean. Suppose I'll get used to it eventually. ;>

Overall, I am VERY impressed that Petzl is offering a whole line of reasonably priced headlamp models with the option of powering them all with a common battery pack.

.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Carrot, how do you like/compare the XP 2 vs the EOS? I know you have reviewed both now.

I realize the XP2 has a diffuser, red LED and is lighter. It's also $20 more with no low mode and a clear housing, not waterproof and no regulation. Why wouldn't the EOS be the better choice?

Looking forward to your comments.


----------



## carrot (Jun 5, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> Hey Carrot, how do you like/compare the XP 2 vs the EOS? I know you have reviewed both now.
> 
> I realize the XP2 has a diffuser, red LED and is lighter. It's also $20 more with no low mode and a clear housing, not waterproof and no regulation. Why wouldn't the EOS be the better choice?
> 
> Looking forward to your comments.


 
That's a tough question that you'll have to prod me to answer in more detail later. I really like both and see plenty of merits in each. The fact that I was able to obtain an XP2+CORE at steep discount (which I cannot offer to you guys) may also color my opinions. However, a few key points come to mind: 

- The EOS's beam is a great all-rounder, not too floody for walking and not too throwy for reading. The XP2's beam saddles both extremes: it is very throwy for distance viewing and very floody, making it perfect for close up work. At the end of the day however, it's hard to say which system is better.

- After a few hours, when the EOS cannot hold regulation in its current mode any longer, there is no differentiation between that mode and the mode below it. Once you reach that point, you may have to click through several times to reach a lower mode that suits you, or discover that there is no lower mode. On the XP2, there is no regulation and "economy mode" is always 1/8 of full output (12.5%) so you are guaranteed to have two output levels always. The fact that the XP2 (sans CORE) is unregulated does not bother me, in fact I like or maybe even prefer that it offers that extra runtime from being unregulated as well as providing sufficient warning of low batteries. 

- The EOS is rated waterproof to 1M but in my testing of the Petzl Tikka 2 (near identical body to XP2) the headlamp proved itself water resistant enough to survive a long dunking in 6" deep water and heavy rains, showing no signs of water intrusion into the working electronics of the light. In practice this means that the watertight seals in the EOS are visible and must be maintained by the user (an occasional wipe-down when swapping batteries) and that the watertight seals in the XP2 are hidden inside the casing and can be safely ignored by the user.

- The XP2's clear housing is annoying, but not a deal breaker. On the other hand we have the EOS, whose biggest fault is being heavy and bulky compared to the XP2. Not a deal breaker either.

- Regarding the red LED, if you need it, you know you need it and the choice is clear. 

- All current consumer-level Petzl headlamps support the rechargeable/programmable CORE battery system. There are no offerings like this for Princeton Tec.


----------



## gcbryan (Jun 5, 2011)

I decided to order the Eos (already have Storm) just because... I got it shipped at $35. It will make a good backup headlamp and may be the primary on occasion. 

It seems that it doesn't really have a low enough low either but at least there are 3 levels. A red LED is nice, I have it in my other headlamp but it's not a deal breaker for me. If I want to use a telescope I'll use my other one. The red LED on the Storm isn't bright enough to hike with anyway although it's useful for not waking up others in the tent. I'm not going to read a book with it however!

I would also order the XP2 as I like the extremes as you mention...spot and diffused beam and I like the way they do it with just the one emitter. This also has the benefit of having a diffused beam with an efficient emitter rather than the typical inefficient 5mm LEDs.

I could live with no regulation and I prefer a regulation that drops out early anyway. I can live with the degree of water resistance that the XP2 has. I'm not crazy about 30 lumens as the low but the clear housing and the glare from that and from the horizontal tab of the diffuser is too much particularly in a light that is more expensive than all the rest in this category.

I do like the weight of the XP2 however The weight and the sliding diffuser along with true spot beam are what I like in that headlamp. If they do an update and fix the glare issues at least and hopefully the low mode as well I'd pay the inflated price. The XP2 isn't 60% better than the Eos even though the price is 

Of course I probably wouldn't be thinking of other headlamps if the Storm didn't toggle between spot and flood every time you turn it on. If someone would also come out with a headlamp like an improved XP2 that started on low I'd have my perfect headlamp


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Jun 5, 2011)

A few things to mention - when you mention it not really being suitable to wear round the neck as it only adjusts to 'straight forwards' (ie pointing down thanks to gravity if not worn tight), have you tried just wearing it upside down? That way you would get a range of upwards tilt rather than downwards to suit the different angle it will sit at.

Looking at the battery life, you should get the battery life Petzl quote, but as an unregulated light it will be dropping off continuously over that time, so you may want to switch batteries quite a while before they properly die - having said that, even then the battery life is still pretty good.

I have been using the Tikka XP for a few years now and it has never let me down - great battery life, perfect power levels including a momentary 'turbo' setting that is great for spotting things at a distance, the selectable diffuser (off for throw, on for lighting a larger area - perfect for working in the dark while camping). 
A friend has more recently gotten the Tikka XP2, which also gives you the option of a red LED for preserving night vision. We did notice some PWM on the lower settings though that I have never noticed on the XP1 though.


----------



## carrot (Jun 5, 2011)

Narcosynthesis said:


> A few things to mention - when you mention it not really being suitable to wear round the neck as it only adjusts to 'straight forwards' (ie pointing down thanks to gravity if not worn tight), have you tried just wearing it upside down? That way you would get a range of upwards tilt rather than downwards to suit the different angle it will sit at.


 Somehow I never thought of this. Testing it out now it works great! Thanks for the suggestion.

With regards to battery life, I am quite satisfied with diminished output as long as I have some amount of light that I can navigate and search my pack by. When you are hiking or camping in complete darkness even a little bit of light is extremely helpful. So far I have not managed to run my Tikka 2 for nearly as long as the runtime advertised but I haven't swapped batteries yet and have not felt the need to.

I'm glad to hear the XP is still working out for you. It is true that the XP2 appears to have PWM and perhaps a lower duty cycle than that of the regular 2, but it is just fast enough that I don't find it terribly bothersome. Sometimes I do wish for a turbo button but thankfully those times are rare.


----------



## Harry999 (Jun 6, 2011)

Carrot,

Just a quick post to thank you for informing me about the Core battery system. I purchased one today and put it in my Zipkka plus 2. 

Wow - what a difference it made. I have set up maximum at 8% & economy at 2%. This headlamp has become an ideal night and reading light now. 

I have ordered another Core pack for my other Zippka plus 2 which I keep in my bag.

I guess my Tactikka XP will become my outdoor night training light now. I prefer the regulated Zippka plus 2 as my reading light given it is so comfortable & light. I will alternate it with my Zebralights.

Thanks again.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 24, 2011)

Carrot,

Can you tell me if the Tikka 2 has a spill as wide as the tikkina. Take a look at the beam pics of my sons tikkina in the thread below. I would love to have the extra brightness of the tikka 2 but I am worried with the two extra leds, the tikka 2 may be a little more focused. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?310856-Flood-Beam-Headlamp-List-2011/page2


----------



## carrot (Sep 24, 2011)

dd61999 said:


> Carrot,
> 
> Can you tell me if the Tikka 2 has a spill as wide as the tikkina. Take a look at the beam pics of my sons tikkina in the thread below. I would love to have the extra brightness of the tikka 2 but I am worried with the two extra leds, the tikka 2 may be a little more focused. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?310856-Flood-Beam-Headlamp-List-2011/page2


 
Beam distribution is almost identical.


----------



## Blue72 (Sep 24, 2011)

carrot said:


> Beam distribution is almost identical.




Thanks, I just ordered one! By the way Im still baffled that the tikka 2 has more runtime than the tikkina that has two less led's


----------

